# [SO] Roads in Somalia



## jermboy27 (Sep 16, 2012)

This post will change the Eurpoean Warning road signs to USA Warning signs in Somalia.
Here's the question:
Do you want to replace








to








or stay it like







.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

:nuts:

Join us.

Yellow vs Red


----------



## Penn's Woods (Apr 8, 2010)

"Warning! Somalis ahead!"

I'm sorry, that was very politically incorrect. But I couldn't resist.

Ahem.

Why do they want to switch?

I don't think either system is intrinsically better than the other, so I'd say (1) why change it? and (2) why use a system that's different from all the surrounding countries?


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

-deleted-


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

There are probably not many road signs in Somalia anyway. As far as I know there hasn't been anything like road authority for two decades.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

I think Somalia has much more urgent problems than this one


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

So do I. But I've got a suspicion that the original poster is just posting accounts of upcoming fictive changes. This boy's post account now consists of (i) changes required for the 2014 revision of Irish road signs, (ii) Cambodia switching to left-hand drive and (iii) Somalia's road sign changes. The latter two all announced in one day. Need I really say more?


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

-Pino- said:


> So do I. But I've got a suspicion that the original poster is just posting accounts of upcoming fictive changes. This boy's post account now consists of (i) changes required for the 2014 revision of Irish road signs, (ii) Cambodia switching to left-hand drive and (iii) Somalia's road sign changes. The latter two all announced in one day. Need I really say more?


+1. 

And be sure that in Cambodia won't switch anything, cause RHD vehicles are banned since 11 years (when they were around the 80% of the total). To switch to left-hand traffic now would be insane after all RHD vehicles confiscated...


----------



## nerdly_dood (Mar 23, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> There are probably not many road signs in Somalia anyway. As far as I know there hasn't been anything like road authority for two decades.


...they have roads there?


----------



## hofburg (Jun 27, 2009)

why is china green


----------



## -Pino- (Aug 12, 2007)

^^ The legend is at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Road_Warning_signs_around_the_World.svg


----------

